

Google+ Brand Page Concept - nextparadigms
http://www.seanpercival.com/blog/2011/07/04/google-brand-page-concept/

======
_frog
I think these brand pages tend to ultimately destroy the simple experience of
interacting with other human beings which services like Google+ are built
around. To be honest I'm pretty happy that things don't seem to be going that
way, something I talked about on my site in a recent article
(<http://frog.io/blog/google-plus>).

------
ivanzhao
Can somebody explain the purpose behind these "brand pages" on Facebook or
Google+?

To me, a stand-alone brand website seems to be much more effective, given the
less layout/design constrains.

~~~
brianwillis
I agree. I roll my eyes every time I see an add telling me to "Like Colgate
toothpaste on Facebook!", as if that were something that anyone would want to
do.

~~~
nlh
And yet 4.5M people 'like' Pepsi on FB...

~~~
ChrisArchitect
usually because it's been tied to some incentive.... discount...access to more
information/contests..whatever. They're lured in.

A 'like' has become a form of currency in some strange way

------
rglover
Decent concept, but a very "more of the same" feel to it. There's no need to
duplicate brand presence on Google+. My personal interpretation of G+ was that
it allows you to filter out the noise and focus on sharing with specific
"circles." Seems sort of pointless to try to beat Facebook at their own game
considering its fairly rooted at this point. I guess we'll have to wait and
see, though.

~~~
jarin
If G+ doesn't add official company pages, people will just create fake
accounts for their companies anyway. Happened on MySpace, happened on
Facebook, and it will happen on Google+.

~~~
delta1
I tend to agree, and I think that G+ really needs to nail these Brand pages
and Events (with Calendar integration) to make the most of it. They're off to
a great start though.

------
sgerrand
Please make this not happen for the time being. The point at which brands
started using Facebook Page vanity URLs in advertising, instead of their own
company domains, was the point at which the internet got a little bit more
publicly insane.

------
token78
hmmm... Looks exactly the same as a facebook brand page.

